
Alastair Morgan talks to Anthony Burgess (1983) - how-about-this
https://literaryreview.co.uk/alastair-morgan-talks-to-anthony-burgess
======
cafard
My recollection is that the foreword to _The End of the World News_ said
essentially that it wasn't worth writing well any more. But I read that
thirty-five years ago or so, and may have it wrong.

Burgess's autobiographies, _Little Wilson and Big God_ and _You 've Had Your
Time_ are worth reading and quickly read. The former says a good deal about
languages, and his experience teaching English to those whose first language
might have been Malay, Chinese, or an Indian language; also the revolution in
his thinking caused by learning Malay, where semantics trumped syntax.

And I do like "I always quote the word violence, because the word violence is
the most unviolent word in the world, because it contains violin, viol,
violets." With a bit of searching on YouTube you should be able to find a
Rocky and Bullwinkle sketch on just that notion.

